# Whats a good brand of pants?



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

with all the different brands out there which is a good snowboard pants? want to get them soon while they are onsale.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been very satisfied with my 686 Original Smarty Cargo pants, I have three pairs. I like them much better than Burton and others I have owned.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Second the 686 Smarty Original or any 686 pants. Great quality product, I just picked up another pair for next season.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

+3 on the Smarty pants. Have them and love them. The removable liner is a big plus. I also have a Burton pair as well but I don't like them that much.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

just ordered Ride spacecraft pants and they felt great when i opened the box. not sure how they perform but doesnt feel cheap.


----------



## ChrisMB (Nov 17, 2010)

+4 on smarty pants.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

+5 on 686. I have the Women's Smarty and am obsessed.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Smarty pants. /close thread


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

686 Smartys are good. I also like Bonfire pants, I love the fit and they are very durable so far.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

I like my Planet Earth pants.


----------



## blazinden (Oct 10, 2010)

+7 on the smarty pants. I have the smarty 2.5 complete white digi print. I used them this season is all different kinds of weather from cold to warm and slushy conditions. I only wore my underarmour pants and opened the vents when it was warmer. I never got wet even when sitting in the wet slush snow waiting for my friends to strap in.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I like my special blends, that is all


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

Im just curious on the sizing of the Smarty's.... I hear nothing but good things about them as well. Anyone wear a size large/medium? how does it compare to your jean waist size?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

DrEricFautstein said:


> Im just curious on the sizing of the Smarty's.... I hear nothing but good things about them as well. Anyone wear a size large/medium? how does it compare to your jean waist size?


I have a size medium but I wish they were just a touch bigger. I'm 6 foot, about 185lbs and wear a 34 waist in jeans.


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

I also wear a 34, about 170 lbs..so that's why I asked. I figured I am right on the border of M/L... thanks for the info!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah if you like them baggier go large, if you like a little more fitted go medium.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been impressed with my Nike Hazelnut Cargos (womens) so far. I'm not a "Nike person" per se, but they were deeply discounted and my local shop guys have been wearing & liking the Nike pants.

Comfortable, warm, quality construction and materials, waterproof/breathable 10,000mm. The model I have has the Recco Avalanche system, too. Which I'm sure comes in handy if needed.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I have some insulated Vans that are awesome! I hear Vans outer wear is made by The North Face. 

I have also heard good things about 686.


----------

